# ابسط واشمل نماذج لعرض احصائيات السلامة - السنوية والشهرية معا



## يا الغالي (21 أكتوبر 2013)

نجد كثير مسئوالي السلامة، لا يعرضون احصائيات برنامج سلامتهم في لوح السلامة التوعوية او الاعلامية. والبعض الآخر يعرضها ولكن بشكل معقد او بشكل ناقص. ​ لذلك اقدم لكم نماذج سهل وشامل لاحصائيات السلامة​ هذا نماذج قابل للتعديل ​ 




​ 
 رابط تحميل النماذج 
​ 



== منقول ==


----------



## ممدوح قلشى (23 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع جدا ... جزاكم الله كل خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ecc1010 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## safety gulf (5 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مدكور حمدي حجاز (7 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع............................مشكور


مدكور حجاز


----------



## يا الغالي (9 فبراير 2014)

تم تحديث الملف، راجع رابط تحميل النماذج السابق.


----------



## يا الغالي (31 مارس 2015)

شكرا على التعقيب


----------

